# Anyone use Elemental Designs 13av.2?



## yong_ly07 (Jan 12, 2009)

Just wondering what you guys opinions is on this subwoofer, my friend bought a pair and was not really satisfy on them, the build quality was poor, but it played well, could possibly be played louder in a dedicated tuned box. 

Here is a video I took about a year ago or so in his civic hatch running off a usa-2000x. Video quality is good, but the mic does not pick up any low frequencies at all.
YouTube - Elemental Designs 13av.2


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

I've been using the 13av.2 for some time now. I actually had one of their prototype drivers before the av.2 went into full production.
The av.2 is a unique driver for sure. It fits my needs well. I have one of the first 25 built and it has been a great driver for me.
I have it crossed at 63 Hz, 12db slope, in a 1.5 cf sealed enclosure and powered by a TRU Hammer.
I like the bottom end a lot. It is a driver that does not do as well above 70 Hz, so keep that in mind. I'm not a bass head, and I keep the gain settings way down for daily listening, but like to up the gains on occasion for fun. 
Just for fun, I metered this beast a couple summers ago at a meet, just to know what it was putting out. I was shocked to say the least. It's installed in an '05 Sequoia facing the rear hatch - about 5 inches from the hatch. I managed a 137 at 40 Hz. 
I used to have a 2.3 cf ported box, tuned to 28 Hz, but it proved too much for my taste so I stuck with sealed.
I've owned and used many of ED's products and never had issues with the build quality, or service for that matter. I still have an old 12a.22 flat cone sub, which is the 13av.2's predecessor, as well a an 8ax flat cone.


----------



## steffanan (Dec 9, 2010)

oh man, i have had a lot of experience with these. you can watch some of my videos by clicking my youtube link under my name.
i really liked this sub, for a few reasons. it has a very very solid sound. when it hits lows, it owns them, rather than just getting them, but being gutless. I also like how much of a beast it is for its size, even though there are louder subs, half the size. I managed a 147.2 on a term lab with two of them, at 42 hz, in a box that was tuned to 45


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

They are a douchebag company, so I won't touch their stuff. Ben from ED is an immature....


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

dragonrage said:


> They are a douchebag company, so I won't touch their stuff. Ben from ED is an immature....


Nice flame! Who's immature?

I know Ben personally and see him every couple weeks. He's a good guy.


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

czechm8 said:


> I know Ben personally and see him every couple weeks. He's a good guy.


No, he's not, and there's a ton of stuff you can read showing it. One of mannnnnyy: TANG BAND 10" NEO SUBWOOFER matches ED sq10 pricing.

He's screwed over TC Sounds, Tang Band and other companies, as well as people.

Also, he deletes any thread on his forums that he doesn't think paints a good picture of ED.

And I'm being immature for calling Ben out for his well-documented issues? Whatever, dude. And it wasn't a "flame" at all. Just because you don't like something does not make it a "flame" or immature. Sorry that I assumed you were capable of using Google.

Oh my god! Someone said something negative! Get out the riot gear!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

dragonrage said:


> No, he's an excellent buisnessman . . .
> He's screwed over TC Sounds, Tang Band and other companies, as well as people.


tru dat !


----------



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

Oliver said:


> tru dat !


Heh, well, give him your money if you want to. Me, I'll just buy better products. I'd much sooner buy Incriminator than ED and that's saying quite a lot.


----------



## czechm8 (Oct 15, 2008)

dragonrage said:


> Sorry that I assumed you were capable of using Google.


I stand corrected. Google knows all, and always trumps my personal experiences with the man and his products! Silly me!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

oh jesus. here we go again.

ed has come a long way since their scandal days, but that still does not mean the majority of us that were around for those days will let it go. they screwed over image dynamics (their old buildhouse) pulling the design ID made (hence a lot of "id oem speakers" being available with grey cones a while back) and having them built overseas instead.

it is what it is, ED has done a lot of shady things that people still remember. 

its a bummer. but its true.


----------



## axiom26 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 13av.2 1100watts 2ohms. Digs really deep and very clean, going strong after almost 2 yrs in a 1.3cuft box sealed. But I am finding out that you need a good front setup with strong midbass 70hrz and up to blend well with it. Just wish I wasn't stuck with 5.25" up front.


----------

